
Why Not?: How To Use Everyday Ingenuity To Solve Problems Big And Small - fiaz
http://academicearth.org/lectures/why_not
======
burnout1540
Valuable even if all you get out of it is the correct way to eat a banana
(which should be a cheap staple of all bootstrapping hackers).

